# Vacuum hose size? Base 2009 sentra



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

I’ve looked through many posts and can’t seem to find the vacuum line sizes. I need to replace almost everyone of them. The one from the PVC and the larger one in the rear connected to the brake booster And the generally smaller ones. Any ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This may help:






Engine Control Vacuum Piping - 2009 Nissan Sentra


NissanPartsDeal.com offers genuine Engine Control Vacuum Piping for 2009 Nissan Sentra with great price and fast delivery.




www.nissanpartsdeal.com


----------



## Nissan0301 (11 mo ago)

Awesome appreciate it.


----------

